# Australian stock saddle



## ILuvCowparsely (8 November 2017)

Friend selling as does not fit new horse - nice condition pm for more detail and I will pass message on.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 November 2017)

Should put it on the polocrosse selling pages on facebook.  They sell well there.


----------

